
The Evolutionary Argument Against Reality - cpdomina
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160421-the-evolutionary-argument-against-reality/
======
subtenante
Previously:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11608100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11608100)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11588698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11588698)

------
hhhabc
If someone wants to hear some counter arguments:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26452374](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26452374)

~~~
hprotagonist
That's a pretty straightforward slaughterfest :)

------
trav4225
What does Tasty Wheat taste like?

~~~
hprotagonist
chicken, obviously.

